# Questioning Authority in a disaster



## Montana Jack (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been watching the news about those poor kids in the Korean ferry that capsized. After the ship started to list to one side, someone announced over the loudspeakers that everyone must stay still and await rescue. I guess this was probably to keep the ship from capsizing from the weight of all the people rushing in one direction (500 people x average 140 pounds each = 35 tons). Ultimately, that's what happened anyway.

It seems that generally, those who complied are among the missing and those who disobeyed and climbed to the side above water were rescued. I'm telling my kids that if they're ever in a situation where things don't seem right or are actually in a crisis, and they're given orders to do or not do something, that they need to think it through and use their own common sense to decide what to do or not do.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

sad, but does highlight EXACTLY what you just said. I will have to have a heart-to-heart with my kids about this event.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Montana Jack said:


> I've been watching the news about those poor kids in the Korean ferry that capsized. After the ship started to list to one side, someone announced over the loudspeakers that everyone must stay still and await rescue. I guess this was probably to keep the ship from capsizing from the weight of all the people rushing in one direction (500 people x average 140 pounds each = 35 tons). Ultimately, that's what happened anyway.
> 
> It seems that generally, those who complied are among the missing and those who disobeyed and climbed to the side above water were rescued. I'm telling my kids that if they're ever in a situation where things don't seem right or are actually in a crisis, and they're given orders to do or not do something, that they need to think it through and use their own common sense to decide what to do or not do.


I think you have about right. You must be there to know. It is very difficult to understand how so many failed to get out. I wonder how many could not swim.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its hard to obey some types of authority when you know more than they know. Or when you realize that they don't really care about you. Good post


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it's very easy to just do as you're told in a situation like that. Questioning authority--critical thinking--is a skill to start practicing now, before your own boat capsizes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Remain Calm, All Is Well!


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Montana Jack said:


> I've been watching the news about those poor kids in the Korean ferry that capsized. After the ship started to list to one side, someone announced over the loudspeakers that everyone must stay still and await rescue. I guess this was probably to keep the ship from capsizing from the weight of all the people rushing in one direction (500 people x average 140 pounds each = 35 tons). Ultimately, that's what happened anyway.
> 
> It seems that generally, those who complied are among the missing and those who disobeyed and climbed to the side above water were rescued. I'm telling my kids that if they're ever in a situation where things don't seem right or are actually in a crisis, and they're given orders to do or not do something, that they need to think it through and use their own common sense to decide what to do or not do.


During the WTC attack, people in one building were told there was no need to evacuate and to return to their offices. This is a very interesting by product of the sheeple mentality. You should not ignore your instincts in most cases. Instincts are what have keep our species alive. Be situationally aware and plan for an escape route before the need arises. Today, we often ignore the voice of common sense so as not to stand out. There is a great book, "The Survivors Club" that discusses the traits of those who survive. A really good read. It is written by Ben Sherwood and was on the NYT's best seller list several years ago. I recommend it. Semper Fidelis


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends, did the people or person in authority create the disaster. 
I suspect that quite often it's the knowledgeable person or the person in authority, pushing the envelope or ignoring the warning sign that create a disaster in the first place. 
Whether or not to follow or question is highly subjective and dependent entirely upon the situation.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Depends, did the people or person in authority create the disaster.
> I suspect that quite often it's the knowledgeable person or the person in authority, pushing the envelope or ignoring the warning sign that create a disaster in the first place.
> Whether or not to follow or question is highly subjective and dependent entirely upon the situation.


Surviving is the outcome of prepping, you assess the situation, and commit to a course of action. The survival timeline. Sometimes the timeline is years long. Other times it is seconds. At some point there may be no one else who has the same information as you do during a developing situation and you must act to save yourself. Even when others may understand the situation that has developed, you are the one who makes the final decision. When the building next to yours is on fire or the boat is sinking, you are no longer existing in a world of normalcy.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

This sort of thing gives me nightmares. I hand my little girl off to the public school system for 6 hours a day (believe me, if it were totally up to me she would be homeschooled). During those six hours, she is completely at the mercy of her teachers and administrators. For better or worse, she will do whatever they tell her to do. Unfortunately, I don't trust any of them any further than I can throw them. Most of them mean well, but they are slaves to their rules, regulations and regimen. They are incapable of operating outside of their protocols. I wouldn't trust any of them to make good, practical decisions in a crisis. They would do whatever their guidelines told them to do, even if it flew in the face of common sense. 

I take every opportunity I can to teach my little girl independent critical thinking, and cause/effect problem solving. Some day she will be strong and independent enough to make her own decisions in a crisis, but, at 6 years old she will do whatever her superiors tell her to do. As such, I pray no serious crisis befalls her while she is in the care of her public school guardians.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

When they say, "Assume the position," or "brace for impact," or "Put your tray tables up and your head between your knees." I don't usually question that type of authority. Especially if the person giving it to me is yelling it through a loud speaker with a certain amount of "OH SHIT!" in their voice. Even voluntary evacuation orders for nuke disasters and hurricanes are best heeded.

But after the SHTF, when they want to impose martial law and come collect your weapons after a hurricane like they did after Katrina and tried after Ike? F-Dat-Noise! If I made it through the shit, then I certainly don't need their assistance in putting it all back together. No thanks. I'm fine with out that type of disaster instructions, thank you very much!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> During the WTC attack, people in one building were told there was no need to evacuate and to return to their offices. This is a very interesting by product of the sheeple mentality. You should not ignore your instincts in most cases. Instincts are what have keep our species alive. Be situationally aware and plan for an escape route before the need arises. Today, we often ignore the voice of common sense so as not to stand out. There is a great book, "The Survivors Club" that discusses the traits of those who survive. A really good read. It is written by Ben Sherwood and was on the NYT's best seller list several years ago. I recommend it. Semper Fidelis


You are correct when flying I not only toe where the emergency exits are but who is seated between myself and the doors. Who will need help and who will be in the way.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Charles,

You touched upon (one of many) a parents worst fears. 

One only has to look around themselves with a critical eye to see the extent to which we place our safety in the hands of others.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My dad made some mistakes in raising me but there are things that I will always be thankful for. He taught me to think critically. Always question the information you receive - no matter where it comes from. He taught me the difference between right and wrong, he taught me that children need guidance and discipline. My mother taught me what unconditional love was and how to give it. Between the two of them I learned how to raise my children. I disciplined them but I also gave them unconditional love.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

We've been watching it on the Korean Channel as we still have much of our family over there. One thing not given much press on the US Channels is that of the 14 teachers with that high school outing only two are left alive. I can only guess that the others stayed with their students trying to get them to safety right up to the end.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm guilty of standing up for what I believe is right. Especially when it comes to women, children and animals. I don't win any popularity contests, and I don't care to. IMO, Strength of character is an asset.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I believe some of this comes from the need for people to be told what to do. Not to think for themselves. May be SOP for airlines and cruise ships, I don't know, for sure they want to keep the panic at a minimal level. Good luck with that when the boat you're in is laying on its side in the friggin ocean!! Wonder with past posts how many could swim?? Sad thing to happen, My prayers are sent to the families.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My guess in this case the training did not coincide with the accident. I suspect the training was, stay put we'll get this thing towed in. Thus avoiding panic was the plan. By the time it was clear to abandon ship the captain was long gone and panic had most trapped.


----------

